# Best Cycling tights for women?



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there...I'm looking for some good cycling tights for my girlfriend. They will be used in New Orleans winter weather that is 40-60 degrees and probably not ever in any precipitation. She currently has a pair of Assos bib shorts that she loves, but wants a non bib pair of tights (but she's used to good quality). Any ideas? Any faves out there?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm using some Pearl Izumi tights now. They work fine for me..


----------

